# Dawin Poodles



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Dawin has gorgeous blacks and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this breeder?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No experience, but my oh my, what stunning dogs! Their Jetta was to die for!


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes her dogs are stunning! I want a gorgeous dog but finding a honest and ethical breeder is even more important. I dont mind going out of the states for my girl and a lot of the canadian breeders have gorgeous poodles!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Wasn't Jetta second to London at PCA and also at Eukanuba last weekend? 

By all accounts this looks like a top breeder to me. That also means you'll likely be on a waiting list, and of course will be subject to "breeder's choice" if any of the pups are show quality (ie., no pup guarantees until they've been evaluated). 

http://www.dawinpoodles.com/Spitfire.htm


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Wasn't Jetta second to London at PCA and also at Eukanuba last weekend?
> 
> By all accounts this looks like a top breeder to me. That also means you'll likely be on a waiting list, and of course will be subject to "breeder's choice" if any of the pups are show quality (ie., no pup guarantees until they've been evaluated).
> 
> Spitfire


I dont plan on breeding but I do plan on showing  I have been to many shows and I truly love the sport. I really want to finish a bitch and then retire her to become my spoiled diva / therapy dog. I know it takes longer to finish a bitch but I really want a female so I will wait until I find one. My last experience with a show breeder was really frusturating and heart breaking so im a little hesitant to go on another waitlist..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you imagine a Jetta x London litter?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Can you imagine a Jetta x London litter?


:faint: :faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## casimpson (Nov 19, 2012)

*I have a Dawin poodle*

I'm a bit late to this thread (new user), but I found it while googling for Dawin Poodles. One of my poodles is from Dawin, and she's an absolute doll. Linda is serious about her dogs and is very choosy about who takes a puppy home. Linda will also choose a puppy for you based on what she has available and your personality and needs. We got the choice between Cleo and another puppy, out of about 15 puppies (2 large litters), and Cleo fit into my family perfectly. My Cleo is actually an aunt to Dawin Spitfire (she's a litter sister to Spitfire's dam, Victory Salute).


----------



## The PrairieDOG (Jan 9, 2021)

soon2bmommi said:


> Dawin has gorgeous blacks and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this breeder?


We had a girl sired by Dawin's Bannerwaver. Most remarkable dog I've owned over 24 years in the dog world. (grooming studio owner, instructor, breeder, etc) 
I've never been without a Standard since '97. She was the best bar none. No disrespect to my others 😏


----------

